# My Dove Success



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Dove season just opened! I saw this guy up in a tree about 30ft (approx.) I harvested his breast and put it in the freezer for when I can get some more!

Slingshot: Hathcock Target Sniper

Ammo: 10mm Lead Ball

Bands: 20mm - 15mm taper cut to 8.5''

View attachment 40782


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Very good shooting! Im glad you Joined the forum. Your a cool guy!

Ill be doing some hunting with my Hathcock target sniper as well.

I just need some new steel balls! Thats my only problem.

SMS


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting! Should be tasty.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

What does it taste like? How do you cook it? It looks like pretty lean meat( not fatty). Nice shooting btw.


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

The meat is dark and dry. The cats love the hearts. I tried hitting one in a tree with some rocks, but it was about 60 ft away. I scared the crap out of it at least.

VS


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

It tastes like steak. I like to cook it in the oven wrapped in bacon and put pepper on it. TASTEY!! ^_^


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that here in Illinois, you can only hunt dove with a shotgun, during season since they are a protected migratory bird. I say if you have the skill with a slingshot, go for it, but don't let the neighbors see ya. Out of season, they are $500 a piece. Believe me, I know.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I knew you could do it.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good job!!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for the nice words guys.



SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Very good shooting! Im glad you Joined the forum. Your a cool guy!
> 
> Ill be doing some hunting with my Hathcock target sniper as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks man! Hopefully I can be some use to the forum. 



VillageSniper said:


> I'm pretty sure that here in Illinois, you can only hunt dove with a shotgun, during season since they are a protected migratory bird. I say if you have the skill with a slingshot, go for it, but don't let the neighbors see ya. Out of season, they are $500 a piece. Believe me, I know.


They are now in season where I live and I have a hunting licence. Also, a shotgun is the only "firearm" one can use. A slingshot isn't defined as a firearm where I live.  I study the laws hard to make sure I always operate within them. Gotta cover your ass on paper.


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

All I know is the Illinois game digest says:

*Hunting Devices and Ammunition*

*Restrictions*

_It is unlawful to:_

• hunt any protected species except with a

gun or bow and arrow.

I take it that I shouldn't hunt with my slingshot in Illinois?

VS


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

A slingshot is for sure not a shotgun.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

VillageSniper said:


> All I know is the Illinois game digest says:
> 
> *Hunting Devices and Ammunition*
> 
> ...


Where you live, I would definitely not hunt with a slingshot.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

VillageSniper said:


> All I know is the Illinois game digest says:
> 
> *Hunting Devices and Ammunition*
> 
> ...


hunt the unprotected species ?


----------

